# Yasha goby and other shrimp goby. Advice please



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok folks. I'm planning ahead and Already have an idea of what I want. However, the goby that I want may be hard to find. I'm not sure in our circle of members and connections. 

I googled it but obviously not going to find relevant local info in there. I did do research on the yasha goby and on live aquaria it said it was rarely seen in the hobby. That's makes me think it's rare. Or is it? 

I really want the yasha. The colour, look and size seem to fit what I want. And from what I've seen it's not a sifting goby. I know they will burrow in the sand and that's ok. I planned for that and made stands for my reef rock. I don't want one that moves sand around all the time sifting for food and burying my coral. 

So, how hard are these to find? And can someone recommend an equally cool and beautiful goby? Other livestock I'm planning aside from cleaning crew are clowns and maybe some firefish or dottyback. 

Thanks .


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Not hard to find. SUM has them from time to time and even on sales occasionally. I bought one few months ago.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

notclear said:


> Not hard to find. SUM has them from time to time and even on sales occasionally. I bought one few months ago.


Awesome! Good to know. It's not the first time I hear of that place. They much be good? Do they deal with mostly wild caught or do they sell captive too? Not too sure on selection of marine fish in that aspect.

And is your eating normally?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I think mostly wild caught fish, but I may be wrong.

My small goby got lost in my rather large tank


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*suggestion*

u may want to start a quarantine tank to see if your fish do well before u put them in the tank .....


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I thought about that too. That's kind of why I'd rather deal with members that have healthy fish. Instead of big stores that just move a product. Almost everytime I've gone to LFS in Whitby half the fish die and the other ones have ich. I have a 10 gallon with HOB filter for this reason now. 

If you go around and look in the tank the fish look sad, sick and WAY over priced. Sometimes honestly the prices are laughable. I looked at there coral the other day and actually chuckled at some if the prices. And right beside that over priced coral is a something dead and rotting. Couldn't tell what it was but it was slimy and gross. 

Honestly after my experiences with that store I will never buy fish from them again. I've had it. That's why I'm on here. Everything I buy and sell will hopefully be through this forum. Great members. Great products and a even greater price than LFS. I try and avoid them but sometimes I need products that have high shipping rates or can't find where I am or on here. But when I can I use pets and ponds. Some things are almost 50% cheaper than Whitby LFS . You know what store I'm talking about LOL.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*qt tank*

i still rec u do it .... I wont comment of fish stores but if u do enough research on here u will find there are many diff opinions on whos good whos bad. u will find it mixed opinion some will like where I don't like and vise versa .
I have had my exp and prefer to not shop there ,my return trip is usually judged by how I am treated with at the store by employees and owner .
cheers 
tom


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Both SUM (Sea U Marine) and R2O get Yasha Haze Gobies in from time to time. More so at SUM. Occasionally seen at AK (Aquatic Kingdom) and NAFB (North American Fish Breeders). Yeah - we're spoiled in the GTA.

This goby (like most) are prone to jumping when startled or chased. Keep that in mind.

Great relationship with shrimp especially pistol shrimp. Research before adding a pistol shrimp. It will depend on other inhabitants you want to keep with it/them. Pistol shrimp are "hit and miss". Some have great dispositions....some are down right territorial and ugly in demeanor.


----------



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

aquaman1 said:


> Ok folks. I'm planning ahead and Already have an idea of what I want. However, the goby that I want may be hard to find. I'm not sure in our circle of members and connections.
> 
> I googled it but obviously not going to find relevant local info in there. I did do research on the yasha goby and on live aquaria it said it was rarely seen in the hobby. That's makes me think it's rare. Or is it?
> 
> ...


I had a Yasha Goby and Randall's Pistol Shrimp before. They are doing great with each other. But keep that in mind, they will mess around on the sandbed, and you will find there are always sands on the corals on the sandbed.

And I saw SUM have them a couple week before for $45 a pair. it is pretty a good deal.

If you want to see what they looks like when they are together, go to my Google plus album to take a look.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/102351505466507007160/albums/5789511175142002129


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Those are sweet! 

I am so torn. I read some stuff after a quick google and there a few horror stories out there on pistol shrimp Attacks on all sorts of other creatures. 

I want a utopia in my tank LOL. Like a tank full of hippy fish . I did more reading in the Randall and seems to be fairly small and peaceful out of some other PS species. They are also a amazing colour and compliments the Goby quite nicely. 

I do plan on a cleaner shrimp and a pair of clowns. Those are for sure. I'm assuming the clowns will be fairly safe from a snap of the shrimp but the cleaner hopefully doesn't become a dinner date for the shrimp and goby. Considering the size if my tank this pair would be great. I'm also concerned about false sales. I don't want to be sold something that looks similar to a Randall and end up with a more aggressive species.


----------

